# Bangers and Mash style venison sausage...



## indaswamp (Nov 10, 2020)

One of my favorite comfort foods going back to when I was a kid is mashed potatoes and gravy. I like it with hamburger steaks, but this time I used venison fresh sausage...Bangers and Mash style...
_





_


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 10, 2020)

Awesome. You had me at bowl full of gravy lol


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 10, 2020)

Dude! Mashed potatoes and gravy are my kryptonite! I will eat them til I can’t breath. Yours looks great.
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Awesome. You had me at bowl full of gravy lol



Thanks Jake! I do love gravy!!!LOL!!


JLeonard said:


> Dude! Mashed potatoes and gravy are my kryptonite! I will eat them til I can’t breath. Yours looks great.
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard... real potatoes, little salt, milk and butter. Mash with immersion blender. Real simple....and real good. No imitation flakes in my house!!! LOL!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks great. As said above, if the gravy is good that seals the deal! Long live mother gravy! Nice job.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 10, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great. As said above, if the gravy is good that seals the deal! Long live mother gravy! Nice job.


Thanks SmokinEdge. onions....lots and lots of caramelized onions in that gravy!!! Got to have that for Bangers and mash!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks like a rib sticking meal. Nice!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2020)

Where are the Bangers and Mash? The bottom of the bowl of Gravy? Too funny! But, I'm right there with you. If I'm putting Gravy on the plate, EVERYTHING gets covered! Grosses my Wife out and the kids think I've lost my mind....JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

I was sold at gravy! Don't really care what's under it! Looks dang good!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

Gravy time!!!









I love mashed potatoes and gravy, bangers and mash, hamburger steaks and mash, cabbage rolls and mash....the list goes on and on.. As long as its got the gravy im on board! Lol!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 10, 2020)

#teamgravy , That looks amazing!! Honestly gravy and bacon should be their own food groups.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 10, 2020)

We have a mixed plate here.
I've eaten bangers and mash served by Brits on board a HMS cruiser.  No gravy.
Got drunk in the pub room of the Chief's mess. That's a side story I'll cherish for the rest of my life.

i love gravy, Wife doesn't do gravy.
Just finished a batch of creamed chipped beef for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 11, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Just finished a batch of creamed chipped beef for breakfast this morning.


One of our favorites! I had it growing up all the time. My dad always requested it. He was in the Navy and said that it was ine of his favorite meals. My kids ask for it all the time. They love it too!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2020)

Meat and Gravy over Taters.
Hell Yeah!


----------



## doongie (Nov 13, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Just finished a batch of creamed chipped beef for breakfast this morning.



I’ve been adjusted BearCarvers dried beef recipe to use a seasoned dry rub and cure #1 on venison, and use that for the cream chipped venison breakfast.  It’s excellent if I do say so myself.


----------

